# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درس خواندن در شرایط سخت

## f.a.l

سلام.دوستان شما وقتی سروصدا زیاده چجوری درس میخونید.ما خونمون یه موقع هایی خیلی خیلی شلوغ میشه(سر و صدا و مهمون و..)اینجور وقتا تمرکزم به شدت بهم میخوره سر همین عصبی میشم به حدی که وقتی صدا از بین میره از ناراحتی دیگه نمیخونم.کتابخونه هم که نمیتونم برم (بخاطر کرونا نمیگم کلا عادت دارم فقط تو اتاقم درس بخونم)شما تا این شرایط چیکار میکنید.(من خیلی به صدا حساسم) :Yahoo (17): 
یه چیزی بگید خواهشا راهکاری ،قوت قلبی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## poker_ch

میتونی مکان مناسب پیدا کنی (مثل انباری یا زیرزمین)
یا از گوش گیر های مخصوص استفاده کنی
ببین ولی تا حد زیادی سعی کن به سر و صدا عادت کنی و دیگه تمرکزتو زیاد بهم نزنه

----------


## f.a.l

> میتونی مکان مناسب پیدا کنی (مثل انباری یا زیرزمین)
> یا از گوش گیر های مخصوص استفاده کنی
> ببین ولی تا حد زیادی سعی کن به سر و صدا عادت کنی و دیگه تمرکزتو زیاد بهم نزنه


الان اومدم طبقه پایین ولی بازم یه موقع هایی صدا میاد میریزم بهم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohammad1381

خب شما چرا حرف نمیزنید،مگر زبان ندارید،خیلی رک بهشون بگید من درس دارم کسی حق نداره بیاد،خانوداه هم مجبورن درک کنن،اگر نکردن به زور مجبور کنید درک کنن

میخام برای تفهیم یه چیزی رو براتون تعریف کنم:
پدر و مادر من از زمانی که کلاس ششم بودم تا کلاس یازدهم من و خواهر کوچیکم رو با یه پرستار(بعضی موقع ها همون پرستار مریض میشد یکی از فامیل هامون میومد)تنها میزاشتن و بعد خودشون میرفتن تهران برای تحصیل دکتری!
شما فرض کن من پنج سال اوج نوجوانی خودم،خودمو تربیت کردم و من هنوزم موندم چجوری با اینکه هیچ پشتوانه روحی نداشتم تونستم خودم راه خودمو پیدا کنم،در حالی که هر لحظه دوستام تو کوچه مشغول بازی بودن،من بیشتر روزا(تقریبا 3 الی 4 روز هفته)بخاطر اینکه خواهر کوچیک ترم از تنهایی میترسید مجبور بودم خونه بمونم،در حالی که پدر و مادر تو بهترین دانشگاه تهران(از نظر پولی که میشه علوم و تحقیقات)داشتن درس میخوندن و شب رو هم راحت توی هتل پنج ستاره میگذروندن،من از ترس شب ها بیدار میموندم تا یه موقع اتفاقی چیزی نیفته(از همون کلاس ششم حالم از اون خانم پرستار بهم میخورد و خداشکر رفت و الان نمیبینمش)،خودم،خودمو ساختم.
در کل اینارو گفتم تا هم خودمو تخلیه کرده باشم و هم به شما بگم بدونید خیلی ها هستن که مشکلات ده ها برابر بدتر از زندگی شما داشتن و دارن به این زندگی مسخره خودشون ادامه میدن،شما که دیگه جای خودتون رو داریددر کل ولی خودمو شکست خورده میدونم و هیچی حتی خود کنکور نمیتونه این حالت روحی منو تغییر بده!)

----------


## f.a.l

> خب شما چرا حرف نمیزنید،مگر زبان ندارید،خیلی رک بهشون بگید من درس دارم کسی حق نداره بیاد،خانوداه هم مجبورن درک کنن،اگر نکردن به زور مجبور کنید درک کنن
> 
> میخام برای تفهیم یه چیزی رو براتون تعریف کنم:
> پدر و مادر من از زمانی که کلاس ششم بودم تا کلاس یازدهم من و خواهر کوچیکم رو با یه پرستار(بعضی موقع ها همون پرستار مریض میشد یکی از فامیل هامون میومد)تنها میزاشتن و بعد خودشون میرفتن تهران برای تحصیل دکتری!
> شما فرض کن من پنج سال اوج نوجوانی خودم،خودمو تربیت کردم و من هنوزم موندم چجوری با اینکه هیچ پشتوانه روحی نداشتم تونستم خودم راه خودمو پیدا کنم،در حالی که هر لحظه دوستام تو کوچه مشغول بازی بودن،من بیشتر روزا(تقریبا 3 الی 4 روز هفته)بخاطر اینکه خواهر کوچیک ترم از تنهایی میترسید مجبور بودم خونه بمونم،در حالی که پدر و مادر تو بهترین دانشگاه تهران(از نظر پولی که میشه علوم و تحقیقات)داشتن درس میخوندن و شب رو هم راحت توی هتل پنج ستاره میگذروندن،من از ترس شب ها بیدار میموندم تا یه موقع اتفاقی چیزی نیفته(از همون کلاس ششم حالم از اون خانم پرستار بهم میخورد و خداشکر رفت و الان نمیبینمش)،خودم،خودمو ساختم.
> در کل اینارو گفتم تا هم خودمو تخلیه کرده باشم و هم به شما بگم بدونید خیلی ها هستن که مشکلات ده ها برابر بدتر از زندگی شما داشتن و دارن به این زندگی مسخره خودشون ادامه میدن،شما که دیگه جای خودتون رو داریددر کل ولی خودمو شکست خورده میدونم و هیچی حتی خود کنکور نمیتونه این حالت روحی منو تغییر بده!)


سلام.خیلی ممنون وقت گذاشتید توضیح دادید :Yahoo (8): 
خودتون رو شکست خورده ندونید به نظرم این که تونستید تنهایی از پس خودتون بر بیاید یعنی قوی و بینظیرید
متاسفانه من خیلی بچه ننه هستم :Yahoo (19): یچیز ساده منو سریع بهم میریزه....حرفاتون بهم انگیزه داد مرسی

----------


## mina_77

هندزفری بزار همزمان درس بخون

یکم تمرکز سخت میشه اما عادت میکنی
از هیچی هم بهتره

خودم که این پیشنهادو میدم بعضی وقتا واقعا از این همه هندزفری و هدفون خیلی خیلی خسته میشم
اما چاره ای نیست
اگر کسی رو میتونی با صحبت کردن مجاب کنی آسایشتو فراهم کنه که چه عالی
من خیلی تلاش کردم نتونستم
الان دیگه با آهنگ درس خوندن خودمو عادت دادم

----------


## Gladiolus

گوش گیر بگیرتو دیجی کالا هست میتونی سفارش بدی
خیلی خوبه بنظر من
قشنگ گنگ میکنه صدای اطرافو تمرکز میده
وقتی هم گوشت عرق میکنه یکم درمیاری باز میزاری

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلام.خیلی ممنون وقت گذاشتید توضیح دادید
> خودتون رو شکست خورده ندونید به نظرم این که تونستید تنهایی از پس خودتون بر بیاید یعنی قوی و بینظیرید
> متاسفانه من خیلی بچه ننه هستمیچیز ساده منو سریع بهم میریزه....حرفاتون بهم انگیزه داد مرسی


حالا شما که زن هستید،ولی من خودم چون بچگی وحشتناک بهم تیکه (چه خانواده و..)مینداختن و حتی تا دو سه سال تیک عصب گرفتم!(هزار جا دکتر و مغز و اعصاب رفتم)،اونم آخرش چون یه بار داییم بهم گفت منم بعضی موقع ها اینجوری میشم من نمیدونم چی شد بعد اون حرف دیگه این کارارو نکردم،ولی همین الان فردی از اعضای خانواده یا دوست و آشنا بخواهد به من تیکه بندازه،بدجور جوابشو میدم(راستش رفتارم از کلاس یازدهم به بعد تغییر کرده)
اینارو برای این گفتم که تکلیف خودتون رو معلوم کنید،بچه ننم بازی در نیارید!

----------


## poker_ch

> سلام.خیلی ممنون وقت گذاشتید توضیح دادید
> خودتون رو شکست خورده ندونید به نظرم این که تونستید تنهایی از پس خودتون بر بیاید یعنی قوی و بینظیرید
> متاسفانه من خیلی بچه ننه هستمیچیز ساده منو سریع بهم میریزه....حرفاتون بهم انگیزه داد مرسی


یه سر بزن به دو تا پست آخری که من تو ثابت قدمای ۱۴۰۰ گذاشتم...
بچه های زیادی هستن که شرایطشون واقعا اسفناکه...
با اینحال کم نیستن از این آدما که افتخار زیادی کسب میکنن... تو همین سایت هم چند نمونه داشتیم
موفق باشید

----------


## f.a.l

> هندزفری بزار همزمان درس بخون
> 
> یکم تمرکز سخت میشه اما عادت میکنی
> از هیچی هم بهتره
> 
> خودم که این پیشنهادو میدم بعضی وقتا واقعا از این همه هندزفری و هدفون خیلی خیلی خسته میشم
> اما چاره ای نیست
> اگر کسی رو میتونی با صحبت کردن مجاب کنی آسایشتو فراهم کنه که چه عالی
> من خیلی تلاش کردم نتونستم
> الان دیگه با آهنگ درس خوندن خودمو عادت دادم


مرسی منم یه موقع هایی میریزم بهم ....اشکال نداره
براتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## f.a.l

> گوش گیر بگیرتو دیجی کالا هست میتونی سفارش بدی
> خیلی خوبه بنظر من
> قشنگ گنگ میکنه صدای اطرافو تمرکز میده
> وقتی هم گوشت عرق میکنه یکم درمیاری باز میزاری


یدونه دارم.. از اونا که شبیه هدفونه؟....بازم صدا میاد شایدم من زیادی حساسم

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> میتونی مکان مناسب پیدا کنی (مثل انباری یا زیرزمین)یا از گوش گیر های مخصوص استفاده کنیببین ولی تا حد زیادی سعی کن به سر و صدا عادت کنی و دیگه تمرکزتو زیاد بهم نزنه


منم همین وضعیت و دارم بدتر  و اصلا نمیشه باهاش کنار اومد هر چه قدر سعی کردم بهش عادت کنم ولی توی درس هایی مثل زیست و تست زدن رو اعصاب صداها

----------


## z_ra

> سلام.دوستان شما وقتی سروصدا زیاده چجوری درس میخونید.ما خونمون یه موقع هایی خیلی خیلی شلوغ میشه(سر و صدا و مهمون و..)اینجور وقتا تمرکزم به شدت بهم میخوره سر همین عصبی میشم به حدی که وقتی صدا از بین میره از ناراحتی دیگه نمیخونم.کتابخونه هم که نمیتونم برم (بخاطر کرونا نمیگم کلا عادت دارم فقط تو اتاقم درس بخونم)شما تا این شرایط چیکار میکنید.(من خیلی به صدا حساسم)
> یه چیزی بگید خواهشا راهکاری ،قوت قلبی


 صبح که همه خوابن زودتر بیدار شو بخون

----------


## f.a.l

> یه سر بزن به دو تا پست آخری که من تو ثابت قدمای ۱۴۰۰ گذاشتم...
> بچه های زیادی هستن که شرایطشون واقعا اسفناکه...
> با اینحال کم نیستن از این آدما که افتخار زیادی کسب میکنن... تو همین سایت هم چند نمونه داشتیم
> موفق باشید


مطالبتون رو خوندم.شخصیت قوی و محکمی دارید.
براتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم... انگیزه گرفتم ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## f.a.l

> منم یه داداش کوچیک دارم همه خونه رو قربونش برم میذاره رو سرش یه جا  اصن بند نمیاد هی اتاقمو بهم میریزه و جیغ و داد میکنه پارسال خیلی عصبی میشدم و اعصابم خورد میشد نمیتونستم اصن بخونم امسال دیگ به صداها هیچ توجه ای نمیکنم بهتره یاد بگیریم بهشون بی توجه باشیم و اینکه یکم بلند میخونم قبلا اینجوری نمیخوندم ولی الان چاره دیگه ای نیست واسه اینکه صدای کسی غیر از صدای خودمو نشنوم بلند میخونم و واسه خودم توضیح میدم به صداهای بقیه هم توجه ای نمیکنم وگرنه آدم اعصابش خورد میشه منم خیلی حساس بودم با کوچیک ترین صدایی تمرکزم بهم میخورد جوری ک تا یکی دهن باز میکرد واسه حرف زدن داد میزدم سااااااااکت حتی با صدای تیک تیک ساعت هم تمرکزم بهم میخورد دیدم اینجوری اصن نمیشه خوند با اهنگم اصن نمیتونم تمرکز کنم بهترین راه اینه ک نسبت به صداهای اطرافم کر شدم  و تمرکزمو میزارم رو صدای خودم ک بفهمم چی میخونم


سلام
بچه کوچیک خیلی سخته :Yahoo (101): 
ممنون حتما امتحان میکنم منم اینجوری بودم با تیک تیک ساعت هم تمرکزم بهم میخورد الان بهتر شدم البته

----------


## f.a.l

> صبح که همه خوابن زودتر بیدار شو بخون


متاسفانه مثل جغدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## f.a.l

همینکه دیدم خیلیا شبیه منن روحیه گرفتم...تشکر از همه عزیزان :Yahoo (8):

----------


## poker_ch

> مطالبتون رو خوندم.شخصیت قوی و محکمی دارید.
> براتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم... انگیزه گرفتم ممنون


انگیزه اینجوری بدرد کتف چپت هم نمیخوره...
تو هم سعی کن اونقدر قوی بشی که دیگه پوستت رو همچو چیزایی کلفت شه..‌
بالاخره زندگی (مخصوصا تو همچین کشوری ) واقعا تلخ و مثل زهرماره...
خیلیامون که عملا فقط نفس میکشیم ولی زندگی نمیکنیم...
برای اینکه اینجا دووم بیاری، باید یاد بگیری له نشی و اگه مجبور شی خیلیا و خیلی چیزا رو له کنی

----------


## مریان

وای به خدا خونه ماام همین وضعه انقدر سروصدا هست ک اگه یه لحظه هندزفیری ورداری گرگیجه مرغی میگیری  :Yahoo (4):  هندزفیری بزار با اهنگ بی کلام

----------


## Eli..

منم شرایطم همینه.سر وصدا خیلی زیاده وقتی هم دو سه بار بگم ساکت گوش ندن تمرکزم بهم میریزه.کاش درد من فقط همین بود.هعی خدا...خانواده ها مردم اون موقع ما....مامان و بابام تصمیمم گرفتن کناف و سرامیک و کاغذ دیواری‌بزنن.من هی مخالفت میکردم هم به خاطر کرونا هم درس.اما خوب کی محل بزاره..از آخر شهریور کاروبنایی شروع شد و تا یه هفته دیگه هم ادامه داره.ما‌هم اومدیم خونه پدربزرگم که خیلی شلوغه!!!عملا به جز واسه یه آزمون و عمومی چیزی نخوندم.قبلم درد میکنه.عصبی ام.همش دلم میخواد گریه کنم اما گریم نمیاد (نهایتا دوقطره)کاربنایی به کنار بعد از اینکه رفتیم خونمون سروصدا ها رو کجای دلم بزارم!!!هعی بیخیال.این یه بازیه یا شایدم یه جنگه!! باید جنگید!!

----------


## seyed..yousefi

بابا ول کنین این چیزارو.این شرایط برا خیلیا هست.تازه من اگه تو خونه صدا نباشه تمرکزم میریزه به هم(فکر کنم فوبیای سکوت دارم :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (20): ).جای جالبش اینجاست همزمان با کلاس آنلاین و وقتی که معلم دینیمون داره حرف میزنه من اینور درسای خودمو میخونم.بی اعتنایی بهترین راهه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maneli

واقعا شرایط شما عالیه ناشکری نکنید
هر کس یه روز بیاد خونه ما بمونه باید مستقیم بفرستیمش تیمارستان در حد جنگ جهانی سر وصدا هست اونایی که خواهر و برادر کوچک دارن درک میکنن نمونه واقعی تام وجری :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
تنها راهش بی تفاوتی نسبت به صدا های اطرافه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## z_ra

> واقعا شرایط شما عالیه ناشکری نکنید
> هر کس یه روز بیاد خونه ما بمونه باید مستقیم بفرستیمش تیمارستان در حد جنگ جهانی سر وصدا هست اونایی که خواهر و برادر کوچک دارن درک میکنن نمونه واقعی تام وجری
> تنها راهش بی تفاوتی نسبت به صدا های اطرافه


دقیقا

----------


## Anni

اگه اتاق خارج از ساختمان دارین، مث من اتاقت رو جا ب جا کن..
صداگیر اسفنجی(یا خمیری) از لوازم پزشکی بگیرین.. ولی خب خیلی تا ته فرو نکنین ک پرده گوشتون آسیب ببینه خدایی نکرده..
هندزفری ک سرش این مدلی باشه بذارین تو گوشتون، تا حد زیادی صدا رو میگیرن بعضیاشون.. 
ی موسیقی بنلد بذارین.. ک همش همون تکرار شه و کم کم بهش عادت کنین و دیگه حواستون رو پرت نکنه..
دوبار دعوا راه بندازین درست میشه :Yahoo (21):  (البته باید سابقه لج و لجبازی کردنتون بسی بسیار خراب باشه)

دیگه چیزی ب ذهنم نمیرسه حقیقتا

----------


## sis.b

با سلام :Yahoo (4):  منم اولا خیلی زود حواسم پرت میشد با یک سروصدای کوچیک
خداروشکر ما بچه کوچیک نداریم خواهر برادرامم ازدواج کردن رفتن خونه خودشون من و مامان بابامیم تو خونه فقط :Yahoo (4):  از این نظر سکوت برقراره ولییییی.....
دقیقن پشت پنجره اتاق من دارن ساختمون میسازن :Yahoo (113): یک ساااله هرروز دارم صدای جوشکاری و ساختمون سازی میشنوم اونم با صدای بلند و گوش خراش! جدای این ،صدای کارگرا،صحبتای عادیشون،دعواهاشون،اهنگ بندری گذاشتناشون همممممش تو اتاق منه :Yahoo (112):  چون ساختمونه خیلییی نزدیک به خونه ماست در حد چند متر فاصله داره.بعضی وقتا انقدر سروصدا میکنن که دیوونه میشم.ولی اکثر وقتا به صداشون عادت کردم :Yahoo (4): مثلا یهو به خودم میام میبینم همزمان که دارم با صدای اهنگ بندریشون قر میدم و زیرلب میخونم،تست فیزیک میزنم :Yahoo (23): 
گاهی وقتا سر درس خوابم میگیره وقتی دقت میکنم میبینم روز جمعست و کارگرا نیستن که سروصدا کنن :Yahoo (56):  پارسال انقد به سروصدا حین درس خوندن عادت کرده بودم که سر ازمونای قلم چی خوابم میبرد بخدا :Yahoo (23): 


در نتیجه،تنها راه اینه که عادت کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> الان اومدم طبقه پایین ولی بازم یه موقع هایی صدا میاد میریزم بهم




حساس نشو . پدر منم از ساعت 9 تا 10 میشینه با صدای بلند دونگ یی میبینه :Yahoo (39):  .


ضمنا جلسه کنکورم حداقل برا من ساکت نبود . مراقب کناریم 3 ساعت طول کشید اون کیک لعنتیش رو باز کنه و کوفت کنه ! هیی خش خش صدا میومد ! شیطونه میگفت برو کاغذ و مداد و صندلی با کیکش رو بکن تو  :Yahoo (35): 




دهنش :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> با سلام منم اولا خیلی زود حواسم پرت میشد با یک سروصدای کوچیک
> خداروشکر ما بچه کوچیک نداریم خواهر برادرامم ازدواج کردن رفتن خونه خودشون من و مامان بابامیم تو خونه فقط از این نظر سکوت برقراره ولییییی.....
> دقیقن پشت پنجره اتاق من دارن ساختمون میسازنیک ساااله هرروز دارم صدای جوشکاری و ساختمون سازی میشنوم اونم با صدای بلند و گوش خراش! جدای این ،صدای کارگرا،صحبتای عادیشون،دعواهاشون،اهنگ بندری گذاشتناشون همممممش تو اتاق منه چون ساختمونه خیلییی نزدیک به خونه ماست در حد چند متر فاصله داره.بعضی وقتا انقدر سروصدا میکنن که دیوونه میشم.ولی اکثر وقتا به صداشون عادت کردممثلا یهو به خودم میام میبینم همزمان که دارم با صدای اهنگ بندریشون قر میدم و زیرلب میخونم،تست فیزیک میزنم
> گاهی وقتا سر درس خوابم میگیره وقتی دقت میکنم میبینم روز جمعست و کارگرا نیستن که سروصدا کنن پارسال انقد به سروصدا حین درس خوندن عادت کرده بودم که سر ازمونای قلم چی خوابم میبرد بخدا
> 
> 
> در نتیجه،تنها راه اینه که عادت کنی




 جلوی خونه ماهم داشتن ساختمون اداری میساختن ! کار من شده بود وقتی به ناهار میشینن داد و فریاد کنم تو بالکن که هووییی  کارکنین اومدین مف خوری ؟ یه چنتا هم مدیوم فوش میدادم . خیلی عالی بودش

----------


## sis.b

> جلوی خونه ماهم داشتن ساختمون اداری میساختن ! کار من شده بود وقتی به ناهار میشینن داد و فریاد کنم تو بالکن که هووییی  کارکنین اومدین مف خوری ؟ یه چنتا هم مدیوم فوش میدادم . خیلی عالی بودش


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):   منم انقد دوست دارم پنجره رو باز کنم بهشون فحش بدم.ولی بابام نمیزاره میگه لج میکنن بدتر سروصدا میکنن :Yahoo (5):  ولی من تو دلم فحششون میدم دلم خنک میشه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> الان اومدم طبقه پایین ولی بازم یه موقع هایی صدا میاد میریزم بهم


شرایط منم ازلحاظ سروصدا (درواقع صدای داد و بیداد و گریه و شیون و تشنج) افتضاح بود .... از این لحاظ این مشکل رو به خوبی تجربه کردم

درضمن از این ها گذشته سرجلسه کنکور هم روبه روم  دوتا مراقب وایساده بودن داشتن باهم حرف میزدن  :Yahoo (114): .....اسمش رو هرچی که میخوای بذار مشکل یا بدشانسی یا بدبختی....ولی بخاطر اینکه کی مشکل بزرگتری داشته به کسی دانشگاه نمیدن....مهم این هست که بتونی مشکلات رو کنترل کنی و به راهت ادامه بدی

----------


## _Aramesh_

> سلام.دوستان شما وقتی سروصدا زیاده چجوری درس میخونید.ما خونمون یه موقع هایی خیلی خیلی شلوغ میشه(سر و صدا و مهمون و..)اینجور وقتا تمرکزم به شدت بهم میخوره سر همین عصبی میشم به حدی که وقتی صدا از بین میره از ناراحتی دیگه نمیخونم.کتابخونه هم که نمیتونم برم (بخاطر کرونا نمیگم کلا عادت دارم فقط تو اتاقم درس بخونم)شما تا این شرایط چیکار میکنید.(من خیلی به صدا حساسم)
> یه چیزی بگید خواهشا راهکاری ،قوت قلبی


ببین منم پارسال دقیقا شرایط تو رو داشتم یعنی یهو از طبقه سوم و دوم مامانبزرگمو و خاله و دایی و..همه پا میشدن میومدن طبقه اول هرهر خنده و داد و بیداد منم که میرفتم مودبانع میگفتم لطفا یکم یواش تر یهو بلند میشدن میگفتن باشه ما اصلا دیگه نمیایم پائین و منم از عذاب وجدان دیگه نمیتونستم درس بخونم :/ ولی بعدش فرداش دوباره پا میشدن میومدن همون آش و همون کاسه یه مدت دیگه میرفتم تو پارکینگ خونمون درس میخوندم از دستشون ...ولی ببین اینکار واقعا اشتباهه با یک سال حساس زندگیت شوخی نکن یا به قول بچه ها از این هندزفزی ها بگیر یا خیلی محکم برو و وایسا و بگو من درس دارم و باید رعایت کنید واقعا رودروایسی ندلشته باش که الان ناراحت میشن یا نه من یک سال رندگیمو سر همین رودروایسی از دست دادم دلی الان دیگه خیلی جدی باهاشون برخورد میکن م . موفق باشی

----------


## f.a.l

ممنونم بچه ها :Yahoo (1):

----------


## samanehqr

بنظرم باید با محیط سازگار شد و راه حلی که به درد شما میخوره استفاده از گوشی های مخصوصی که مانع عبور صدا میشه . ولی تمرین کنید که به سرو صدا بی توجه بشید بعد توی هر محیطی راحت اوکی میشید

----------


## Little_girl

حالا من کلی غر غر میکنم که سرو صدا نکنن بد تر میکنن :Yahoo (76): 
تازه در اتاقم بیست بار باز و بسته میکنن نمی‌ذارن آدم تمرکز کنه که :Yahoo (21): 
امکانش بود در میرفتم از خونه اصن  :Yahoo (20): 
تازه اتاقمم یخچاله پتو پیچم کلا با یه بخاری برقی :Yahoo (99): 
تازه دانشجو هم هستم مثلا :Yahoo (2): 
دلم واسه خودم سوخت یه لحظه :Yahoo (76): 

فک کنم بدبخت تر از من نیست اصن :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Khali

> حالا من کلی غر غر میکنم که سرو صدا نکنن بد تر میکنن
> تازه در اتاقم بیست بار باز و بسته میکنن نمی‌ذارن آدم تمرکز کنه که
> امکانش بود در میرفتم از خونه اصن 
> تازه اتاقمم یخچاله پتو پیچم کلا با یه بخاری برقی
> دلم واسه خودم سوخت یه لحظه


درد کلیه هم اضافه کن، واقعا هولناکه(!)...

----------


## Sad_Satan

[QUOTE=f.a.l;1670005]سلام.دوستان شما وقتی سروصدا زیاده چجوری درس میخونید.ما خونمون یه موقع هایی خیلی خیلی شلوغ میشه(سر و صدا و مهمون و..)اینجور وقتا تمرکزم به شدت بهم میخوره سر همین عصبی میشم به حدی که وقتی صدا از بین میره از ناراحتی دیگه نمیخونم.کتابخونه هم که نمیتونم برم (بخاطر کرونا نمیگم کلا عادت دارم فقط تو اتاقم درس بخونم)شما تا این شرایط چیکار میکنید.(من خیلی به صدا حساسم) :Yahoo (17): 
یه چیزی بگید خواهشا راهکاری ،قوت قلبی :Yahoo (110): [/Q 

به این فک کن که بدترازاینم میتونست باشه..مثلا مجبور بودی 15 روز خونه خودتون باشی 15 روز یجادیگه! همینجوری الکی الکی نصف هرماهت هدر میرفت هی دور خودت میچرخیدی بلکه یجا گم وگور کنی خودتو که نتونن پیدات کنن وسرت غرنزنن!که پاشو این اداها چیه؟!توروچه به درس خوندن؟ که درکت نکنن..که مجبور باشی از کتابای 4-5سال پیش تست بزنی اونم دوسه تا درس...که صبح تاشب سرکوفت بشنوی وبه خودت لعنت بفرستی.. به جایی برسی که به خودت بگی یا قبول میشم یاهمه چی تموم...شبا تا5-6 صب بیداربمونی که بتونی دوکلمه درس بخونی بدون مزاحم ..

----------

